# Tuna wrap for bulking



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Evening folks,

I'm going to be making wraps up for work next week. I eat at 1pm after I get back from the gym. I was thinking of doing two large wraps with a tin of tuna in each one with plenty of mayonaise and some mixed peppers and some jalepinos. Would this be ok for bulking or would this be better for cutting?

Cheers


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

I dont think theres enough there if your bulking mate..


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

It's one of my 7 meals a day mate. Chances are it'll be with fruit and considering a couple of hard boiled eggs (I have chicken, brown rice, veg and sauce at 3 so don't want to be bloated when it's time for that)


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

you need to figure out exactly how much you are eating, and how much you should be eating, and also know your goals


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Apologies... Didnt realise it was one of 7 meals.

Plenty of protein, fats and carbs with the above meal.. should be fine.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Perfect thanks mate. I was a little worried about the wrap its self rather than whole grain bread but that's great, exactly what I was looking for, thanks


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

If you want to drop the carbs a bit, Most wholemeal wraps are only 8-12g.

(if your not already using wholemeal)


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm not but I'm quite happy with my carbs just now. Still a skinny lad


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

use em for bulking occasionally

couple whole meal pitta breaks stuffed with tuna and salad and touch of piri piri sauce is also a good alternative too


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

That's good to hear. I was using steak but my "night before" cooking is getting out of hand now!!! Tuna is nice and easy  Be good for eating straight after training as well I assume


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

I would go for isolate shake straight after training

then get the wrap down ya an hour later


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yeah that would be ideal to be fair, just means cramming in another shake during the day. I currently drink a bottle of Lucozaide on the way from the gym back to work


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

personal choice here but i would replace the lucosade with a carb shake ie vitargo

you can get it off ebay quite cheap

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fitness-Authority-Vitargo-CL-2kg-PERFECT-CARB-LOADER-/290435373400?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item439f4c1958

lucosade is fine but i prefer this


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Appreciate your help mate (really!). Do you find this bloating? I normally fit in another 3 meals between 1 and 6 so it's a little bit of a struggle as it. Can't see it being a problem if mixed with water?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

am on 6-7 meals a day mate and am carb cycling is hard but working

the vitargo i find okay

i have that post workout

a protein shake once i get in house 20-30mins later

then meal 4 an hour later

i then usually wait 2 hours before me next meal and get a bottle water down me in mean time and find this helps

so where in geordieland ya from steve???


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Time scales are hard but I think I should be able to cram a shake down on the way back to work then have the wraps. I'll give that a go mate, always pleased to get advice!

I'm a Felling lad mate. You a local yourself or just pittying me for being from Gateshead?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

try it mate

drop me your email address if you want and will email diet i am on if you think yours is hard lol

nahhh dont pity ya chief lol is felling still there thought it was getting flattened or it was last time i went through it lol

I am from consett originally, live in south shields at minute and train at morgans in shields


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I've seen old photos of Felling when the luftwaffe hit... my house still still in the same condition  Ah Consett and Shields eh... I bow down to a classier man!!! lol I'll PM you now dude... be interesting to compare. I've come from having 1 meal a day (once went around 2 month without eating!!!!!) so it's bloody hard fella!!!


----------

